# Thickening the developer?



## rbaek (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey Everybody.

I like to experiment a lot in the B&W-darkroom.
At the moment im working with different concentrations of developer. I am thickening them using cornstarch, though it doesn't really seem to do the job as well as I would like it to.

Do any of you, have any experiences with any types of thickening agent for developer??? Something transparent that works at low temperatures.

Thanks,
Rasmus


----------



## ann (Oct 16, 2009)

why would you thicken a developer?.

the developer has to move over the film in random fashion and i am having a hard time visually seeing a thick solution doing that.

have you experiment with different ratios of developers ?


----------



## rbaek (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey Ann.

Thanks for the reply. Yes i work with different ratios. I am applying the developer to the paper using brushes, eye-dropper etc. so im looking for a way to thickening the developer to have more control of the image.

/Rasmus


----------



## compur (Oct 16, 2009)

gelatin?


----------



## rbaek (Oct 16, 2009)

yeah but don't i destroy the developer by heating it up?


----------



## rbaek (Oct 16, 2009)

so no one knows of a thickener that works in cold liquid?


----------



## compur (Oct 16, 2009)

Maybe if you tried a cooking forum ...


----------



## Derrel (Oct 16, 2009)

cornstarch, arrow root, or maybe water that comes from boiling potatos or pasta--all proven cooking tricks for thickening liquids. I mean, if you're making gravy or soup, I can see a need to thicken the liquid in the case of cooking, but why would you need to thicken the "soup" you develop your prints in? I don't get it...


----------



## jbylake (Oct 16, 2009)

I would think that the "residue" in cornstarch would contaminate the developer, to the point that it would ruin the prints?

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## Torus34 (Oct 17, 2009)

Acrylic extender medium.


----------



## ann (Oct 17, 2009)

why not just use "chemical painting" on the print after the exposure?


----------



## CSR Studio (Oct 17, 2009)

I have often painted developer on a print but I don't thicken the developer. Get a good artist brush with thick bristles. Works great.


----------



## Jay DeFehr (Jan 19, 2010)

I think gelatin is your best bet. Take a small amount of your print developer, heat it up to 125F +/-, and add powdered gelatin, allow to cool. You'll have to experiment to find the best ratio of gelatin to developer, but you like to experiment, right?

I think I read somewhere about someone using a similar technique for selective toning or bleaching, but I don't remember the details.

Good luck!

Jay


----------



## Paul Ron (Jan 22, 2010)

Plain unflavored gelatin (AKA Agar) at 100°F is all you'll need. Do some experimenting to see just how thick you want it once cooled. 

Don't let your friends have any thinking they are jello shots!


----------

